# Labeling a finished pen



## killer-beez (Jul 11, 2008)

After I finish turning my pens I usually put them in a velvet pouch or a carry case and set it aside thinking I will remember what type of wood it is and the kit finish...  Of course my â€˜old timerâ€™s diseaseâ€™ kicks in and I completely forget what I made it out of.  Any labeling suggestions from you pro's out there?


----------



## rherrell (Jul 11, 2008)

I put a # for that pen on back of the price tag and my business card has spaces on the back for material, plating and style. I number the pen and the card and fill out the card as soon as I'm done. When I sell a pen I find the card with that number and include it with the pen. I have the same disease you do![}]


----------



## JimB (Jul 11, 2008)

I do the same as Rick although I don't think I have the disease yet... or maybe I do.... oh, I don't know. Since I print my own business cards using Avery's free software I wait til I've made a few pens then I print them using my computer with business card on one side and pen info on the back. I also print another card that is business card size that gives a better description of the wood and has care instructions on the back.


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 20, 2008)

I use Publisher to print out a sheet giving the pen description and care, and how to replace the refill. I print it on nice paper, put it on an envelope, and the envelope goes wherever the pen does. 

Inside the envelope is the pen pouch (drawstring or slide-in depending on pen type and cost), a business card, and the paper mentioned above.


----------

